# Interesting info on a boarding by Alabama Marine Conbservation last week...



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy all....



Here is a story you may find interesting. A boat that launched out of Dauphin Island last weekend went to some of the close in rigs to fish. They caught several kings and some snapper. They filleted the snapper and hid the fillets on the boat. Alabama Marine Conservation pulled up later and asked had they caught any fish. They told them that they had caught some kings and some snapper. Of course they told the Conservation guys that all the snapper had been thrown back. The Conservation guys then asked could they board the boat for a search. After they boarded they took out a laptop and showed close up satellite pictures of them filleting the snapper. They asked the guys if that looked like their boat. Of course it was because you could recognize each individual on board. The Conservation guys then went right to the spot on the boat where the snapper fillets were hidden and arrested all on board... true story.... Big Brother is watching...!!!!



Ronnie


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this could get interesting


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

holy cow! that is crazy!


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

Makes you kinda rethink using the ol' thunder box off the stern huh.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Big brother is always watching. If you think Google Earth technology is cool, just think about what the government has orbiting around in space. This story would have been far-fetched 5-10 years ago, but now, I dont doubt this.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

You think Hubble only look's into outer space?? Why would they put so much time and effort into an aging satellite with such dangerous space walk's? I don't know about them using it to catch illegal fishermen, but the technology is there.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *dugf007 (5/21/2009)*






X2 With all of the crap going on in the world big brother, is going to spend his time watching fishermen! C'mon!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

this happened! i am friends with someone that knows a guy personally that got busted offshore. said they watched him via satellite and knew right where the fish were. the one i am talking about happened out of dauphin island.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dugf007 (5/21/2009)*


I am going with this reply as well. For them to have a laptop (non-ruggedized laptop) on the boat is highly un-likely. And in order for them to show them the satellite pic, it would have to have been downloaded and stored on the computer while in port. Just the legistics of trying to see someone on the water while they are fileting fish, taking the laptop with them and going all the way out there for that one boat is rediculous. If they trully are watching them, why not simply track them and wait for them to come back in and bust them at that time. Too much BS for me to believe that something like this happened.



> *countryjwh (5/21/2009)*this happened! i am friends with someone that knows a guy personally that got busted offshore. said they watched him via satellite and knew right where the fish were. the one i am talking about happened out of dauphin island.


And you do not have friends that exagerate stories. We are fishermen. We lie and stretch the truth. Or he was lied to. Either way, the logistics of doing this is too much trouble. And I highly doubt that the FWC or the Alabama equivalant has access to real time satellite imagery. I may be completely wrong though.:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

3 or 4 pages...what do yall think??

opcorn :letsdrink


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *dugf007 (5/21/2009)*


i agree, i love this icon. i could use it a lot.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *countryjwh (5/21/2009)*this happened! i am friends with someone that knows a guy personally that got busted offshore. said they watched him via satellite and knew right where the fish were. the one i am talking about happened out of dauphin island.




Yep...it happened..we are talking to the guys to see whether they got a state ticket or a federal ticket. Federal ticket you get to go to Tampa for the Big Show. Alabama ticket is $150.00 per fish up to $500.00 per person.



Ronnie


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (5/21/2009)*And in order for them to show them the satellite pic, it would have to have been downloaded and stored on the computer while in port.


downloading is old school. what about live-stream?

regardless, i call bullshit as well.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

If they did do something like this they would not be using a satellite, but a drone airplane. The military has had sealed waterproof laptops with flashdrives for quite a while and it's nothing to get the data to them anywhere. The technology is in use everyday. They could be doing this as training missions.

I'm sceptical, but it is not just possible, it's easily done.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dugf007 (5/21/2009)*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It could happen.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dugf007 (5/21/2009)*
> ...




Yep...



It is high likelihood that I know the facts of this case and he knows about it also.....and we are both lying...Shit happens like that all the time. Sorry for bringing it up...



Ronnie


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

for me....this story does NOT pass the sniff test


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fred (5/21/2009)*If they did do something like this they would not be using a satellite, but a drone airplane.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sceptical, but it is not just possible, it's easily done.




I think your close.



I think the violators forgot to mention the single engine piper cub flying by two or three times at 1000 feet.



Then with satelite internet the LEO's with a regular laptop could have what was video'd in minutes.



??


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *lobsterman (5/21/2009)*It could happen.




It did happen. I know of satellite photos of a Bering Sea King Crab Boat putting crab pots in an area that was closed. They were prosecuted using those photos and lost a full season of crabbing. Both captain and crew. You could read CAMEL on the cigarette one guy was smoking..!!! That was several years back.



Ronnie


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> Sorry for bringing it up...
> 
> Ronnie


 No apologies to me. I appreciate the information.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

The cost and availability of satellite time and high res imagery does not seem near cost effective enough to be used to catch fish poachers. We had a hard enough time in Special Ops getting good imagery support. Not to say this is impossible.. just not feasable. My .02,


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Check with Snopes.com They seem to solve all the problems/lies of the world. hehehehe


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> Sorry for bringing it up...
> 
> Ronnie


 No apologiesneeded forme. I appreciate the information and would like to be updated as you learn more.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If they have this capability (or even if they did not) I would think it would be advantagous for them to claim or acknowledge that they have this capability.



Letting every fisher know that they can and will spy on you would make a lot of people think twice and not do illegal activity such as this.



The fines collected is insignificant to the $$ effort made to get the fines.



Oh what am I thinking, it is the government that is the subject...............:doh


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *johnsonbeachbum (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fred (5/21/2009)*If they did do something like this they would not be using a satellite, but a drone airplane.
> ...




Nice try but no....It was satellite photos according to the guys arrested. No need arguing it will come out soon. I served on a grand jury that indicted a drug dealer with satellite photos of him selling drugs over his back fence. You could easily recognize the individuals. That was over ten years ago at least...



Ronnie


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry but....Plausible, but not confirmed. BBob


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know.... wouldn't doubt it though! :doh


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Incommunicado (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *johnsonbeachbum (5/21/2009)*
> ...




So to make a long story shorter, if you gonna break the law, do it on a cloudy/overcast day.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

oh BS! If you really believe fish and game has the ability to aim billion dollar satellites at individual boats (which they would NEED to do in order to get close enough to see fish being cut up) you have some real paranoia issues.



I think some common sense should have kicked in on this story.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a fantastic idea to prove it bullshit or not...



All you skeptics come on over to Alabama...We got plenty of Red Snapper. Catch you a bunch...filet em out on deck then hide the filets...and wait. Soon we should find out if it is bullshit.......If they walk right to where they are hidden..We will have our answer. If it takes em a spell to find em...You win..!!!!

Oh yeah..you get to keep the fish if nobody shows up...



Ronnie


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

if it were found to be true, I would tell those godamned retards to count fish IN the water 



they OBVIOUSLY never bothered to do that.



this whole thing is about ****ing pissing me off


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

For a little information...you all need to take down the BS flag. Over a year ago Alabama waslooking into this type of surveillance, mostly due to 9/11. Sattelites...NO ...Drones YES. Fisheries have it, game wardens next.

Such a asset to SAR.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *John Becker (5/21/2009)*oh BS! If you really believe fish and game has the ability to aim billion dollar satellites at individual boats (which they would NEED to do in order to get close enough to see fish being cut up) you have some real paranoia issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some common sense should have kicked in on this story.






It is not Alabama Fish and Game with the technology. It is the Feds in Tampa feeding the info to Alabama Marine Conservation. Uhhhh..I am the same guy that told you about the boardings two weeks before any of you knew it was happening. I think you said the same thing then...



Ronnie


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Incommunicado (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John Becker (5/21/2009)*oh BS! If you really believe fish and game has the ability to aim billion dollar satellites at individual boats (which they would NEED to do in order to get close enough to see fish being cut up) you have some real paranoia issues.
> ...


Weather the feed is from the FED's or not...Alabama HAS the technology.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

What a waste of taxpayer $$$, but it sounds like it may be true...


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Well the next time the girlfriend wants to have sex on the boat im just going to throw the big blue tarp over the t top. Sounds like its either that or geting arrested for nude in public.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CHICO (5/21/2009)*Well the next time the girlfriend wants to have sex on the boat im just going to throw the big blue tarp over the t top. Sounds like its either that or geting arrested for nude in public.


That's what's good about a cabin.:letsdrink


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

If they have this technology to catch violators of fishing laws, how come they can't catch osama bin laden? .................


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Why not use the satellite spying to count the snapper that are caught and released and then base population estimates on the data received. The numbers would end up being much more accurate than the crap info they use now.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm now going to tape a sign to the top of my hat that reads........quit looking at me pee!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<P align=left>Electronic monitoring uses video technology to observe catch and bycatch<P align=left>obviating the need for human observers. This approach has been tested in<P align=left>Canada?s halibut fishery and shows promise as an alternative to onboard<P align=left>observers.16<P align=left>http://www.globaloceans.org/globalconferences/2008/pdf/Compliance-and-Enforcement-PB-June18.pdf


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Another story about the same subject...



Mike Tidmore out of Dauphin Island was picked up with filleted snapper on board his boat a couple months back. He was a feature story in the Mobile Press Register a few days ago. I posted up the newspaper article. 

When they boarded Mikes boat they walked right to the fillets. They told Mike that he had cut his hand filleting the 30 pounder he had caught. And told him that was why he had a rag wrapped around his hand. He asked them how they knew that. They said... because we watched you do it. They told him that they watched him fillet all those fish and saw him when he cut his hand...and watched him wrap the rag around his hand....Still believe it is bullshit??? 



Ronnie


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Even if it was true, I think it violates your 4th amendment in respects to right of privacy. Like to see it tested in court. At the very least the photo would be probable cause and a search warrant may apply. Not all ;law enforcement agencies have the right to warrantless searches. 

Also if that technology was being used, why would they TELL you?? Satellites are for the most part classified when used in that manner, unless unclassified.



I agree with the theory of why is OBL slitt running around?



BSx2



BillD


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

> *konz (5/21/2009)*I'm now going to tape a sign to the top of my hat that reads........quit looking at me pee!


:clap:clap:clap That's funny.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *dockmaster (5/21/2009)*Even if it was true, I think it violates your 4th amendment in respects to right of privacy. Like to see it tested in court. At the very least the photo would be probable cause and a search warrant may apply. Not all ;law enforcement agencies have the right to warrantless searches.
> 
> Also if that technology was being used, why would they TELL you?? Satellites are for the most part classified when used in that manner, unless unclassified.
> 
> ...




He's not still running around. You have not heard a peep out of him since they hit that mountain ridge with daisy cutters a while back. No more bombing after that... Not a picture of OBL......not a video.. no interviews with media....nothing. he is now part of the Pakistani landscape. Bush got him



Ronnie


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Complete and utter bull S.

Do you know how much a drone costs? $7Million minimum. As the special op's guy said in the earlier post positioning a satelitte is out of the question as well.

I say prove it....

Mark W.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i think the problem a lot of people have on here is continuing to hear these "i heard" "he said she said" 2nd or 3rd hand reports....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I'm not quite sure how to say this without getting some people upset , but I am not a rocket scientist by any stretch, but what the guy is saying happened is not only super easy to do , but damn near free with the exception of the laptop and the service required to go online from offshore.

I take my laptop everywhere for my job and have a sprint aircard.You can pay a minimum amount of $ for a signal booster , which adds 50-100 miles to your cell signal, so that takes care of the online aspect , and the pay Google earth service is by far powerful enough to tell you if these guys were wearing braces or not, so government agency access I would think would be even better then that.

To address the question why would they not track them and stop them when they got back? Well that seems kinda simple, These guys were definitly not the only boat in the area they were monitoring, and it would for sure be more expensive to return to port for every ticket you gave don't you think?

This is not far fetched at all, it's freshmen year of highschool computer class easy.And a whole lot cheaper and easier for the wildlife guys to do thier jobs and have bullet proof evidence to procicute with if they need it.

The point is , don't be an A-hole reg breaker and you don't have to worry about it.Should be a non issue to most of us.I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *dockmaster (5/21/2009)*Even if it was true, I think it violates your 4th amendment in respects to right of privacy. Like to see it tested in court. At the very least the photo would be probable cause and a search warrant may apply. Not all ;law enforcement agencies have the right to warrantless searches.
> 
> Also if that technology was being used, why would they TELL you?? Satellites are for the most part classified when used in that manner, unless unclassified.
> 
> ...




And one more thing..



Bill...if you think you have any rights with law enforcement involved...you are a lost soul. Obviously you have never had to deal with law enforcement. Rights are for folks that have connections or very expensive lawyers. Do you have enough money to go to court and argue 4th amendment rights? Not many of us do. That would cost you thousands of dollars, a lot of time, heartache and stuff you do not even want to think about. No....nobody is gonna pay for you to have rights. I hope you understand what I am saying because it is an undeniable truth that the justice system is not exactly what everyone thinks it is..In fact it is not even close to what most folks think it is... I heard a district attorney say one time that he might not be able to convict the guy but at least he would be bankrupt before the trial is over. 



Ronnie


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

> *TURTLE (5/21/2009)*
> 
> and the pay Google earth service is by far powerful enough to tell you if these guys were wearing braces or not, so government agency access I would think would be even better then that.
> 
> The point is , don't be an A-hole reg breaker and you don't have to worry about it.Should be a non issue to most of us.I think it's kinda cool.


So, what you are saying, is that, Google Earth is live streaming video............of the whole planet??

WOW good for Google, they realy do have a lot of satelittes up there, and with live streaming video no less. :clap:clap



Skippy


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

google earth is not live.

Some people need to take off the tin foilhat their wearing and let go of theirconspiracy theory lunacy.

I will say it again comple and utter Bull S.

wait are those black helicpters I hear flying in?



mark w


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *markw4321 (5/21/2009)*Complete and utter bull S.
> 
> Do you know how much a drone costs? $7Million minimum. As the special op's guy said in the earlier post positioning a satelitte is out of the question as well.
> 
> ...


Again , Laptop, you can buy an Acer Aspire, more then enough to do this with for about $300.00.Sprint Aircard=$49.00 with 2 year contract.And a gold membership to Google earth for like $ 100 a year.Somehow I think the State of Alabama can afford that.

You guys keep going on about Billion dollar satalites and stuff.Not needed!!!

Like the other guy said , if you don't believe it just go out there and get ya a bunch of snapper filet em up while looking up and smileing for the judge and roll your dice.Good luck, I know they can't catch every law break'n Dill-hole but I bet they get a whole bunch more with this system vs. the old one.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

It's long been know they can read the license plates on a car from space. It's 2009 folks, you call B.S. but have no facts to back up your B.S. call. Are you saying the technology doesn't exist? The Government is not the only people with Satellites, plenty of private companies launch their own satellites. And hey, if they aren't using satellites I'm sure the Coast Guard has a few toys they could help them with.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/21/2009)*tHIS SHIT IS TO SIMPLE.iTS CALLED A PATROL BOAT AND A PAIR OF 1000 DOLLAR BINOCULARS.They patrol the seas and watch anchored boats from 6 miles away.Than they call it in to the base marine patrol and make this dumb shit up so idiots will tell there friends hey man they are watching us with billion dollar sattellites.Give it a rest.i have seen undercover patrol boats out there with binoculars watching and looking right at me thru my bionaculars.Thats about the time i squat over the gunnel and take a dump and wipe my ass with a snapper head.






Yep..you are right. That totally explains how they had the overhead pictures. They made up a story..Got it.. Glad you explained that crap... Perhaps you should put the brain in gear before you let the fingers start typing.. They showed them the [email protected]#$&ing overhead pictures. Aww hell...maybe both these boats just made it up because it sounded good?



Ronnie


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

C'mon guys! I know the technology is there but, don't you think they would be using that kind of tech to find missing boaters and not fisherman! Hell the called of the search for the missing NFL players. They should be using the stuff for what is needed and fishermen keeping more than they should isn't high priority! And just for the record there are no UFO's either!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

*no


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Now if you read this on the PFF, you know it's the gospel truth.....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (5/21/2009)*3 or 4 pages...what do yall think??
> 
> opcorn :letsdrink


I KNEW IT


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (5/21/2009)*3 or 4 pages...what do yall think??
> ...




Just wait until for the people that haven't had access to a computer all day get home! Maybe 6 or 7 until it gets deleted!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *markw4321 (5/21/2009)*google earth is not live.
> 
> Some people need to take off the tin foilhat their wearing and let go of theirconspiracy theory lunacy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *markw4321 (5/21/2009)*google earth is not live.
> ...




Once again...



You are not following the thread. The FWC and the AMC folks do not have the technology. The Feds have the technology and have had it for years. All FWC and AMC officers are now operating as Federal fish cops outside state waters. The feds are feeding the info to the FWC and the AMC guys from Tampa so they can make cases in federal waters. Now please slow down and read that one more time before you start typing. I am getting tired of having to correct you.



Ronnie


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *markw4321 (5/21/2009)*google earth is not live.
> ...


Wrong program , homey.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brent (5/21/2009)*the pic of my house on Google earth is four years old, on Microsoft terra it's two and a half. quote]
> 
> Dang.... they haven't taken a newer one of mine..... The house wasn't even built then... lol<TABLE id=AddressGrid style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD class=pld style="WIDTH: 300px"></TD><TD class=pld style="WIDTH: 10px"> </TD><TD class=pld style="WIDTH: 250px">
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Incommunicado (5/21/2009)*
> ...




Nope...



Wasn't me that caught grouper and did not know what they were. I showed you a nice load of grouper and asked what a vermillion scorpion fish was...remember? I don't think we all ever really agreed on what it was for sure...I know the brain is getting foggy as you are getting older but at least try to keep up with this thread.



Ronnie


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I think that everybody needs to keep in mind that UAVs range from souped-up versions of balsa RCs all the way to the predator with lots of steps in between, and if you Google it you will see that there are more available than just the ones the US military uses. There are probably some army surplus available of the early UAVs that would serve quite well for this purpose. We know the DEA and ICE are using them. They could be getting data from the DEA as a side-effort since they monitor the gulf anyway.

As far as satellites go - one of thebiggest drawbacks for their use on the battlefield was time over target, that's why UAVs were developed. I would think the same thing would apply to game law enforcement. What are the odds of zooming in and catching a guy filleting and stowing a red snapper as the satellite zips over at ca. 18,000 mph. I'm not talking about what is possible, just what is practical.

It's altogether reasonable that the LEOs would give out misleading information about methods. Maybe a lawyer will correct me, but I think that if they don't use the photo evidence at trial they do not have to say anything about methods.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Brent (5/21/2009)*the pic of my house on Google earth is four years old, on Microsoft terra it's two and a half.
> 
> Everytime I think this place has reached the bottom
> 
> of the gullibility barrel it just finds a way to dig deeper.


That's because what you see on Google Earth and Terra is a free service. Drop some money down and I guarantee you can get live or close to live feeds. Show some facts as to why you don't believe rather than you just don't thing it's possible. The technology has existed for years :doh


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *TURTLE (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *markw4321 (5/21/2009)*google earth is not live.
> ...




turtle 

i ama retired naval officer. When i left the service 28 months ago i had a top secretclearance and was cleared above top secret on specific counter narcotics operations in and around south/central america and into the southeastern US. We did some work positioning satellites for our requirements. 

i feel like I have a pretty good handle on technolgy in the field now and what was coming in the near future.

i resent your insuination that i couldbe a criminaland or that i don't abide by fishing regulations. ialso have a streak of red neck in me a mile wideso you piss me off in general with your flip comments. 

Mark W


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Outawitz (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dugf007 (5/21/2009)*If they have this technology to catch violators of fishing laws, how come they can't catch osama bin laden? .................
> ...


LMAO, I have to admit, that was good no matter what side of the fence you're on! I can't wait to check this later tonight after Vollyball, that is if it's still here!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

proof, I can't see it in there...can you?


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Incommunicado (5/21/2009)*
> ...




Damn...



Please go back through the thread and catch up...You will understand where you are at once you do it...Now you have the right guy. I was the one pissed about a charter boat arrowing black fish...blah blah blah...blah blah blah... you said..I said..we all said.. and that shit is over... Hope to try catching some this weekend since we ain't gonna get out in the Gulf... I love to rile your ass up...You are so easy...



Now follow this..I have an inshore charter fisherman that works for me. He told me this morning that some friends of his 

were picked up at the rigs and relayed the story. I was shocked to hear that AMC were using that type of technology. We called the guys to see if they were gonna be charged with a Federal ticket or a State ticket. I will probably find out tomorrow. I have placed a call to Karons boss in Gulf Shores to talk to them about them using this technology. They may or may not want to discuss it. I left a message telling them to at least call me back and tell me they were not going to tell me anything. I made a call to several other people and found out about what they had told my other friend when they boarded his vessel. I am simply passing on information that I know to be correct. I am not in f%*ing court and you can believe what I am saying or not. It does not mean a thing to me. It will all come out soon anyhow. Just like the Alabama boardings did and I do believe you were saying it was Bullshit back then also.. 



Ronnie


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brent (5/21/2009)*
> ...


It's not my job to prove it. I hope this comes out in the news and you two eat your words. Neither of you have put up any proof as to why you don't believe it. Brent doesn't surprise me, hehasn't entered one positive input fishing wise to thisblog. His only existence here is to argue with anybody and everybody. :banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

csssh......ground control we have the boggie in sight......csssh

csssh.....roger that eagle one, stand by.......cssssh

csssh......ground control, one just dropped a sea bisquit.....csshh

cssh.....roger that eagle one, continue servaliance........cssh

cssh....ground control, we looks like he just wipped with a snapper head.....i repeat snapper head......cssh

cssh....move in eagle one........chsssh

sorry guys couldn't resist.......


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

No more time to play...



Gotta go work on the boat for a spell... Hope this thread makes the cut. If it doesn't we will just pick it up where we left off. The information provided is correct. You can talk out your asses about Google Earth and satellite technology that you know nothing about or any other crap you want to bring up. This has happened twice so far. It will happen again before you finally read it in the newspaper and believe it. Hope I don't miss much before one of the moderators delete it. By the way...too many dang moderators on this site to suit me...



Ronnie


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

"I have placed a call to Karons boss in Gulf Shores to talk to them about them using this technology. They may or may not want to discuss it. I left a message telling them to at least call me back and tell me they were not going to tell me anything. "

You did not really do that did you?

You called what is the equivalent of amarine science laboratoryto discuss a mythical law enforcement program complete with drones and satellites?

Mark W


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

> *konz (5/21/2009)*csssh......ground control we have the boggie in sight......csssh
> 
> csssh.....roger that eagle one, stand by.......cssssh
> 
> ...




.Better make sure it wasnt a floater I think theycould bring upcharges on fishing on a baited area. J/K


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *69Viking (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *www.fishing (5/21/2009)*
> ...




Agreed...and it will come out in the papers soon. Be sure to rub it in when it does...

Ronnie


----------



## MITCH (Mar 31, 2008)

MORE,MORE,MORE... this is great.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dockmaster (5/21/2009)*Even if it was true, I think it violates your 4th amendment in respects to right of privacy. Like to see it tested in court. At the very least the photo would be probable cause and a search warrant may apply. Not all ;law enforcement agencies have the right to warrantless searches.
> Also if that technology was being used, why would they TELL you?? Satellites are for the most part classified when used in that manner, unless unclassified.
> 
> I agree with the theory of why is OBL slitt running around?
> ...


Think cameras at traffic lights or intersections.:doh

Ding...Ding...Ding...No rights to privacy when out in the public.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *dugf007 (5/21/2009)*


I'm gonna have to raise the flag on this one too!


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

Jesus Ray, I nearly choked to death their man. That is too funny.



Not to derail, but on page one I see someone mentioned a crab boat in the Bering Sea was caught using Sat. images. Is there some invisible grid to prove where they were? Wide open ocean looks the same to me. And "twinkie" you know good and well there are UFO's. How else do you explain an Alabama PLS.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

let me throw out a theory here. tidemore has been busted before if i remember correctly. so therefore he would probably be on the "watch" list. he is a commercial fisherman so doesn't he have to have one of those epirb deals on his boat where they know where he is all the time and he calls in before he goes out. maybe this made it easier for them to watch since they knew his exact location. i know that most of you do not believe this and it is kind of hard to believe, but i did here from a reliable source. i have seen no pictures and the conservationist may have lied. i dont know. what i have heard is needless to say hearsay as of right now and i have heard it from many different others.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

im gonna throw another point out there. if i see a guy with a towel wrapped around his hand, it doesnt take an alabama graduate to realize that he probably is trying to cover something, most likely an open wound.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Killin' Time (5/21/2009)*Jesus Ray, I nearly choked to death their man. That is too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to derail, but on page one I see someone mentioned a crab boat in the Bering Sea was caught using Sat. images. Is there some invisible grid to prove where they were? Wide open ocean looks the same to me. And "twinkie" you know good and well there are UFO's. How else do you explain an Alabama PLS.




Ever heard of a GPS..???



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/21/2009)*im gonna throw another point out there. if i see a guy with a towel wrapped around his hand, it doesnt take an alabama graduate to realize that he probably is trying to cover something, most likely an open wound.




They told him WHICH fish he was filleting when he cut his hand. Please follow the thread. Maybe you should just read and not comment.. :banghead



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *markw4321 (5/21/2009)*"I have placed a call to Karons boss in Gulf Shores to talk to them about them using this technology. They may or may not want to discuss it. I left a message telling them to at least call me back and tell me they were not going to tell me anything. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No...



You obviously know nothing about where she works. The enforcement division is in the same office...



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brent (5/21/2009)*
> ...




You are moving very close to what we sane folks call...the edge... Please try to make enough sense in future messages to where the rest of us can understand and at least get a laugh.



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy all....



Here is a story you may find interesting. A boat that launched out of Dauphin Island last weekend went to some of the close in rigs to fish. They caught several kings and some snapper. They filleted the snapper and hid the fillets on the boat. Alabama Marine Conservation pulled up later and asked had they caught any fish. They told them that they had caught some kings and some snapper. Of course they told the Conservation guys that all the snapper had been thrown back. The Conservation guys then asked could they board the boat for a search. After they boarded they took out a laptop and showed close up satellite pictures of them filleting the snapper. They asked the guys if that looked like their boat. Of course it was because you could recognize each individual on board. The Conservation guys then went right to the spot on the boat where the snapper fillets were hidden and arrested all on board... true story.... Big Brother is watching...!!!!



Ronnie 



I reposted the original message so it won't get distorted by fools who will later say..."You said they were spotted by UFO's or some other inane crap"...It is so easy to get misquoted on here...and then the other parrots chime right in...squawking about crap they know nothing about..



Go ahead www.fishin and Brent...squawk away... It will all come out soon..and Brent you just disagree without even having an original thought or being funny...at least I can laugh at www.fishin. Hope you are at least having fun...



Ronnie...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (5/21/2009)*3 or 4 pages...what do yall think??
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn :letsdrink




Can you spot em' or can you spot em' ....lol


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *need2fish (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (5/21/2009)*3 or 4 pages...what do yall think??
> ...


well i think i probally fell a little bit short......looks like this one will hit 6 or 7 :doh


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Brent (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Incommunicado (5/21/2009)*and Brent you just disagree without even having an original thought or being funny...at least I can laugh at www.fishin. Hope you are at least having fun...
> ...




Nope...

Still not funny..no information added..just another inane obstinate illiterate negative message..Ever considered the possibility of improving the gene pool by making a personal decision that would improve the hopes for all mankind. You should really think about it. It would be like the biggest contribution you could ever hope to make to the world. You have not reproduced yet have you? Please tell me you are the only one... 



Ronnie


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol oh god


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll bust a few bubbles and answer a few questions here. Most of you know I'm a retired military and now civil service air traffic controller for the Navy.......The offshore airspace we use is from Navarre, just west of Hurlburt Field to the West side of Dauphin Island and from 3 miles from the shoreline to roughly 105 miles offshore........

It is not sat technology that's being used.......it is drones......I spent a year and a half coordinating letters of agreement with other branches of service that were launching RC sized drones out of OLF Choctaw, some young enlistedguy sitting in a trailer looking at a video monitor as he flew the things out across 98 and offshore....

they saw any and everything they wanted with the optics on those things.........at 1000' up, you couldn't even hear them. This was basically guys playing with RC aircraft with high quality optics that provided a feed back to the operator. They were never higher than 3 to 5 thousand feet up. This was a daily occurance in......wait for it........

.....1995....... when I was the facility officer at OLF Choctaw....... I would venture to say one of these things cost maybe 5 to 10k each tops......I would alsoventure to say the local authorities have started utilizing this stuffsince it's so cheap and easy to use......


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

Where's Big Ed when you need him?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ewaters (5/21/2009)*Where's Big Ed when you need him?




I imagine he will chime in at some point....


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *brnbser (5/21/2009)*I'll bust a few bubbles and answer a few questions here. Most of you know I'm a retired military and now civil service air traffic controller for the Navy.......The offshore airspace we use is from Navarre, just west of Hurlburt Field to the West side of Dauphin Island and from 3 miles from the shoreline to roughly 105 miles offshore........
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Scott...



I am sure you are right. Several guys brought up solid facts for why the satellites are not taking the pictures. Even Brent said something that resembled sanity about the satellites. Congrats Brent..you might not want to pull the trigger yet. There may be hope.

I have talked to guys who are doing work on a base out in Arizona. They say that the drones in Iraq are being flown by young guys at that base. The enforcement guys are saying it is satellite photos but what you are saying makes more sense... You did not bust my bubble. They had pictures and however they got them..they can do it to me...I am not even going to drop down a small snapper for bait again... His ass is going back overboard as fast as I can fillet...uhhh I mean...release him... 



Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *markw4321 (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *TURTLE (5/21/2009)*
> ...


First let me say I have all the respect in the world for you in regardsto your Naval service,and I did not mean to belittle your technological experience.Don't get so defensive.I have more ******* in me then I should as well.I just get frustrated when things that my 12 and 13 year old have done right in front of me , people are saying that a State run organization could not do, or afford because they would have to own a drone or control some "big Brother" type satalite.

I don't know if the story the guy is telling has any validity to it any more then you do , but what I do know, is if they wanted to use that kind of surveylence they definitly could , it's not rocket science.

I'm kinda lost as to the insinutating you were a criminal statement, but that was not my intention.My wife gets on to me about not presenting my thoughts properly online all the time, I apologize.I myself have a huge pet peve about people who don't abide by the regulations that are in place for us as fisherman.I'm not saying I agree with all of them but I do understand that they are there to protect the sport and resourceswe here on the forum all love and I believe we should all respect them as long as they are in place.

I think we have a difference of opinion on this paticular subject but other then that I'm sorry I offendedd you in any way.

Good fish'n, And I am pretty sure you would never be in the position of the guys that are the subject of this thread.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Big Ed got zapped.....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (5/21/2009)*For a little information...you all need to take down the BS flag. Over a year ago Alabama waslooking into this type of surveillance, mostly due to 9/11. Sattelites...NO ...Drones YES. Fisheries have it, game wardens next.
> 
> Such a asset to SAR.


Thanks Scott.....:clap:clap:clap:clap



> *brnbser (5/21/2009)*I'll bust a few bubbles and answer a few questions here. Most of you know I'm a retired military and now civil service air traffic controller for the Navy.......The offshore airspace we use is from Navarre, just west of Hurlburt Field to the West side of Dauphin Island and from 3 miles from the shoreline to roughly 105 miles offshore........
> 
> It is not sat technology that's being used.......it is drones......I spent a year and a half coordinating letters of agreement with other branches of service that were launching RC sized drones out of OLF Choctaw, some young enlistedguy sitting in a trailer looking at a video monitor as he flew the things out across 98 and offshore....
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *69Viking (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brent (5/21/2009)*the pic of my house on Google earth is four years old, on Microsoft terra it's two and a half.
> ...


:clap thank you.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are all way off. I know for a fact that Alabama purchased a couple of mothballed fast attacks and they just hang out at periscope depth filming fishermen and fornicators. My wifes, cousins, nephew is the BOB (Bubba of the Boat) on one of them.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Brent (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (5/21/2009)*
> ...


So is total denial and lack of information.It is real easy to see this stuff why so abrasive to the people that have learned how to use it or just know it exist?


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Lil' Scout (5/21/2009)*You guys are all way off. I know for a fact that Alabama purchased a couple of mothballed fast attacks and they just hang out at periscope depth filming fishermen and fornicators. My wifes, cousins, nephew is the BOB (Bubba of the Boat) on one of them.




Nope not funny...keep your day job. Nice try though. Keep practicing on your family and you might make it as a comedian one day. Never give up hope..!!!



Ronnie


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Why dont we just take Wills boat out, fillet and release a bunch of snapper..Thats the only way we are going to find out..


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Seriously......



There is no way in heck that the feds are using sats to tracks fishing boats, heck, we dont even do that in the military and I have seen and been a part of some high speed things. Well, I wont say but we dont do it for a fisherman, thats all about the sats. All I can say is that it takes a heck of a lot of finagling to get something overhead and its not going to be done for someone taking snapper.



Now, a UAV, very plausible, every agency has the dang things now and they are way cheap and easy to use. They give some great resolution that may look like the photo was taken from outer space but more likely around 10 thousand feet. 



If I was a LEO and I used a UAV to bust someone I would make up a story about it being a sat, I am sure the UAV program would be sensitive and they have to have some sort of plausible cover story as to why they have a photo of your boat.



Thats it, plausible, its a UAV, end of story.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Incommunicado (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Lil' Scout (5/21/2009)*You guys are all way off. I know for a fact that Alabama purchased a couple of mothballed fast attacks and they just hang out at periscope depth filming fishermen and fornicators. My wifes, cousins, nephew is the BOB (Bubba of the Boat) on one of them.
> ...


Sorry, Sunshine. Didn't realize how sensitive you are. Just trying to inject a little humor.:heart


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Alrighty now...



I am now taking bets on how long it is before this thread is deleted. How long do you give it??? Even though it contains some great info and discussion....one of the "more sensitive" moderators will delete it.. 

No talking on the PFF unless you fully agree with everything everybody else says or you will be deleted..!!!...You got it..!!! :blownaway oke



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Lil' Scout (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Incommunicado (5/21/2009)*
> ...




Sorry Lil Scout...



I was on a roll...you got thrown in with the naysayers... It WAS funny and I just reacted too fast...keep it up.



Ronnie


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I won't delete it but I am locking it.....you seem to be pretty dead set on instigating.


----------

